

Ivan Kaspersky kidnapped - mmmm
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/world/it-tycoon-eugene-kasperskys-son-ivan-kidnapped-in-moscow/story-e6frf7lf-1226043194874

======
slay2k
I feel bad reading these, having spent the first 10 years of my life in Russia
before it all went from shit in disguise to outright, oh-the-audacity type of
shit (~1990)

But this is the rule, not the exception, and it saddens me to say that
Russia's the last place I'd want to start a company.

------
diegob
This happens every day in mexico. Paying the ransom will unfortunately only
validate the kidnapping "business model". There's no easy solution.

